# 1986 Nissan 720 Pickup 2.4L Distributor/Rotor position:



## klkl (Apr 29, 2008)

is there a default setting for the distributor rotation?


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you talking about the position of the shaft that connects it to the crankshaft?


----------

